# Feeding Time... Video



## Tom (30 Jun 2008)

Thought I'd film it today, as he's been getting quite aggressive recently...  For those that don't know, he's a Hairy Puffer, Monotrete baileyi, called Esau  Had him 2 years in October

I won't be hand feeding him any more, scared I might lose a finger or two lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln-W5zsDioM&eurl=http://uk-aquarist.com/viewtopic.php?f=134&t=25643

Whacha think??

Tom


----------



## johnny70 (30 Jun 2008)

Beautiful fish, love him what tank do you have him in with what sort of filtration?

JOHNNY


----------



## Tom (30 Jun 2008)

He's in a Juwel Rio 125 (literally just the shell - no internal filter, no standard lights, as both broke!) Filter is a Rena XP4, way overkill but he likes the flow. Foodwise, he gets 2 mussels and a prawn every other day, and 50% weekly water changes. Soon, I'm going to build him a proper river tank as it's a bit of an eyesore at the moment. 

Tom


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Jun 2008)

Nice Puffer  very violent eater hehe watch those fngers for sure!!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (30 Jun 2008)

lol what a lovely fish  great personality!


----------



## aaronnorth (30 Jun 2008)

lol, beautiful fish.


----------



## nickyc (30 Jun 2008)

He's cool!!  We're after some figure 8 puffers for the spare little tank upstairs.  Just found out we got to wait til August - didn't realise they were seasonal.  Yours has got such character!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (13 Jul 2008)

Did you realise figure 8's are brackish? http://www.thepufferforum.com/forum/ug.php/v/PufferPedia/Brackish/T_Biocellatus/

Dwarf puffers seem cool!


----------



## Fred Dulley (14 Jul 2008)

Nice video, Tom.
I used to have a very similar puffer. _Tetraodon suvatti_, The Arrow Head Puffer. Unfortunatly some bacteria died off which caused a huge nitrite and nitrate spike, rendering a very large, dead puffer.


----------

